# Ward Basin



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

The large mouth bite was spectacular today using soft plastic swim baits rigged on worm hooks. The shell crackers were biting the wigglers on the bobber at about two feet down along the grass and under the trees. The bite was best during the light rain showers. All in all a great day.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Did you stay in the basin or go into the river at all? What color swimmers


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Marqui Basin??


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work!
thanks for sharing.


----------

